
Super-Cheap Health Tests - nir
http://www.technologyreview.com/demo/429609/super-cheap-health-tests/
======
ippisl
They are also working on cheap, paper based dna/rna tests( "molecular
medicine"), which are really precise diagnostics for many kinds of diseases.

Wide spread molecular medicine might hold the keys to much better disease
classification and in result much better treatment. And this precision could
transform many parts of medicine from intuition based, to algorithm based. All
those could really lower costs.

Really hope they succeed.

